# Settings after running Audyssey



## boarderc577

So after I ran the set up I'm not to happy with it. Seems like music really over power voices in movies. 
Here is what the settings are after I ran Audyssey MultiEQ

First my Equipment
Onkyo 709
Fronts Polk Monitor 70 II
Center Polk CS2 Serious II
Surround Polk OWM3
Sup Klipsch RW-12d

Sub -Yes
Front -40hz
Center -50hz
Surr -100hz

Audyssey -Movie
Dynamic EQ- on
Dynamic Volume -off

Under Audio settings heres what I have

Bass +2db
Treb 0db
Sub Level -4.0
Center -9.5
Dolby Volume Off
Audyssey Movie
Dynamic EQ On
Dynamic Volume off
Late Night Off
Re-Eq Off

any suggestions on how to adjust so I dont need volume so loud to here voices when there is music in back ground?
should I have all speakers at 80hz since I have power sub?

Please help wife not so happy I spent all this money and sound has to be so loud to here everything


----------



## tonyvdb

Your centre channel volume seems low at -9 raising that is a good start. How many position's did you messure with Audessey? Did you use a tripod for the mic at ear level?


----------



## tcarcio

Do you have an SPL meter? If you do make sure to set all speakers to reference,75db, and I would also go into your speaker set up and change the crossovers for your mains and center to 80hz. Start there and see if it sounds better. Also don't be afraid to bump up the SPL on your center channel a couple of db's.


----------



## Truls

A normal procedure after running Audyssey is to raise the XO on the front and center with approx 20Hz, increase the gain on the center by 3-6ish db and the sub by 3ish db.

This seems to be almost "uniform" for everyone that has a Audyssey receiver.

You can also try to turn of Dynamic EQ. Many prefer that function off as it could make the soundsystem boomy at lower listening levels.


----------



## TypeA

I concur your center level seems low, doubt youll like the effect of Dolby volume but I would try adjusting Audyssey Movie to other modes. May or may not make a big diff with this specific issue youre having but I wouldnt automatically set every crossover to 80 (or leave it to Audyssey to decide for that matter), definitely experiment (especially on your mains).


----------



## boarderc577

I did not use a tripod just sat as still as I could holding at ear level in three different positions

I do not have an spl meter and I'm really a new to all this. This is my first time doing a home theater so just learning what everything means has been a challenge

Ill raise the Center channel level and change everything to 80hx and see what happens. 
what is the XO on the front and center? Not sure what you mean by saying increase the gain by 3-6ish db and the sub by 3ish. Are you referring to just the lever of it in the level calibration?

Also under the settings 
Thx Audio set up is 
THX ultra 2/select 2 sub woofer- yes I forgot I have second sub hooked up but its set really low I just use it to balance things if I feel it needs it
BGC -OFF
Loudness Plus - on

Will the receiver pick the best format for sound auto for system. I notice when watching TV its picks Stereo and when in hd with DD available it seems to change itself for that

I should mention this is not a dedicated Theater room. Its my living room that one wall is opened up to kitchen and dinning. More of a great room so I know its not gonna be perfect but thats OK 
Thanks for any help


----------



## tonyvdb

Definitely get a small tripod and do the test over again holding the mic is going to introduce noise and mess the readings up.


----------



## boarderc577

I have a camera I can dig out and set it on and see what changes. I already changed the levels to 80hz and incresed the volume on center channel a bit as well as sub. Baby is sleeping at the momment so i have to wait to doing any loud testing


----------



## tonyvdb

make sure you read as many position's as possible even if it means doing the main spot where you sit twice. Audessey lets you read up to 8 spots I think so do at least 6.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Truls said:


> A normal procedure after running Audyssey is to raise the XO on the front and center with approx 20Hz, increase the gain on the center by 3-6ish db and the sub by 3ish db.
> 
> This seems to be almost "uniform" for everyone that has a Audyssey receiver.


No way. If the levels set by Audyssey are unsatisfactory, it is a consequence of poor speaker orientation or listener preference. In my experience, the levels are more accurate than one can achieve by ear or with a regular SLM.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

boarderc577 said:


> I have a camera I can dig out and set it on and see what changes. I already changed the levels to 80hz and incresed the volume on center channel a bit as well as sub. Baby is sleeping at the momment so i have to wait to doing any loud testing


Nope. The bulk of the camera in the vicinity of the mic will influence the measurements. Use the tripod by itself or, better, get a mic stand. 

See the Audyssey set-up guide on AVS for the proper procedures.


----------



## boarderc577

meant to say tripod not camera. Just waiting for wide and kid to leave and Ill run ever thing again and post results to see what changes. Since this is in my living room and theres really only two main spots myself and wife sit should I still measure other seats in the room. I have a large wrap around couch so should I got ahead and measure each spot that could be used as seats although most likely would not?


----------



## TypeA

Thats what I use is a full-size camera tripod. Dont forget to recline any recliners if they will be part of the measured seating. Obviously setting up a tripod directly on your seating is a bear, I use a metal coat hanger pulled out (but not disassembled) and attach that to the top of the tripod and extend it over my seating to orient the mic exactly where the listeners head would be while seated in a reclined position. Its funky and you might need to use tape to secure everything but it will give you the extra extension while the tripod remains firmly on the floor.


----------



## tonyvdb

To get best results read the seating positions that you would normally use if you were watching a movie and read the same positions twice or even three times to get best results.
Place the mic straight up and the top where your ear would be. Dont sit anywhere near the mic when doing the readings.


----------



## Truls

Kal Rubinson said:


> No way. If the levels set by Audyssey are unsatisfactory, it is a consequence of poor speaker orientation or listener preference. In my experience, the levels are more accurate than one can achieve by ear or with a regular SLM.


Do you mean the XO or both the level and XO?

What you say is true, but so is what i say(strange enough). I forgot to mention that the setups that gets better results from a raised XO had two subwoofers, where they are placed side by side with each front speaker.

We find that the subwoofer usually has better control higher up than the speakers "-3db roll-ofpoint". And usualy a speaker will suffer from some lost control/lower dynamics/less headroom almost a octave higher than the roll-off.


----------



## TypeA

tonyvdb said:


> Dont sit anywhere near the mic when doing the readings.


I usually leave the room all together, OCD.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Truls said:


> Do you mean the XO or both the level and XO?
> 
> What you say is true, but so is what i say(strange enough). I forgot to mention that the setups that gets better results from a raised XO had two subwoofers, where they are placed side by side with each front speaker.
> 
> We find that the subwoofer usually has better control higher up than the speakers "-3db roll-ofpoint". And usualy a speaker will suffer from some lost control/lower dynamics/less headroom almost a octave higher than the roll-off.


I meant, specifically, levels. 

I do agree that the common fault of normal Audyssey setups is that the AVR manufacturer, not Audyssey, determines what is a full-range speaker. That, plus the inability of most small speakers to reproduce the sub-80Hz range with authority, means that a re-set to 80Hz XO is very often desirable. 

I do not agree that "everyone" does it. Some don't because they do not know any better and some because they do not need to. For example, I use sub-50Hz XO for the L/C/R speakers in both of my systems.


----------



## tonyvdb

I agree with Kal, I also use a 50Hz crossover on all my speakers except my centre ch, its at 60Hz


----------



## Truls

Audyssey wanted me to use a 40Hz Xo on my RF-83's. but i got allot better results with a XO of 50-60Hz. That gave me a flatter response when i cranked the system 100ish db.


----------



## boarderc577

OK just ran it using six positions on a tripod and left the room heres what I got 

Front 30hz
Center 60hz
Surr 120hz
Sub -Yes


Audyssey -Movie
Dynamic EQ- on
Dynamic Volume -off

Under Audio settings heres what I have

Bass +2db
Treb 0db
Sub Level -4.5
Center -8.5
Dolby Volume Off
Audyssey Movie
Dynamic EQ On
Dynamic Volume off
Late Night Off
Re-Eq Off


Level Calibration are as follows
Left -4.5
Center -8.5
Right -4.5
Surround right -5.5
Surround left -5.5
Sub -4.5

Again should I switch speakers to 80hz and maybe increase sub as well as center channel Doesn't seem to be much different then before


----------



## tonyvdb

do you have an SPL meter? if you dont then goi into the "speaker level" settings and run through the front left/right speakers and try to bring up the centre channel to the same level using the test noise that you hear.

Bring up the crossover on your front speakers to about 60Hz


----------



## boarderc577

OK so watching fast five it still appears at lower volume levels the voices are hard to here so I increased the Center channel and not much difference but when I turn Dolby volume on it was much better. OK great so I go it to work better but I hate not understanding what exactly Dolby volume is our does?
At higher volume things sound great
No SPL meter Honestly didn't even know what that was had to google it. Remember I'm really like a newbie of newbies


----------



## tonyvdb

what surround format are you using for the movie? is it from a bluray player?


----------



## boarderc577

Yea Im using my ps3 as my blue ray player hdmi to the onkyo 709 Listing mode on receiver is Dolby PL II Movie Theater -Dimensional


----------



## Kal Rubinson

boarderc577 said:


> OK great so I go it to work better but I hate not understanding what exactly Dolby volume is our does?


 Go to Dolby's website for a nice explanation.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ok there's part of the problem, are you sending bitsream from the PS3?


----------



## boarderc577

Yes sending bitstream I have a samsung bdc 6900 in the other room Starting useing the ps3 as blue ray when 3d was added to it as I have a 3d tv Should I use the Samsung player instead of PS3 Didnt know if that matters or not? Got the BDC 6900 at the same time I got the 3d tv


----------



## tonyvdb

change your surround mode on the receiver to straight Dolby TruHD or DTS MA (depending on what you sending from the player) I bet that will help. Also try one of the THX modes like cinema if you have it on that receiver?


----------



## boarderc577

Ok thanks for all the advice. Ill keep playing and learning as I go.


----------



## JBrax

Now I'm confused by some of these answers. I thought it was universally accepted that after Audyssey is run to adjust all of the x/o's to 80 hz? When I ran it with my setup I think it was 40hz on L/R 60hz center and 90hz on my surrounds. Should I have left them alone?


----------



## jmschnur

JBrax said:


> Now I'm confused by some of these answers. I thought it was universally accepted that after Audyssey is run to adjust all of the x/o's to 80 hz? When I ran it with my setup I think it was 40hz on L/R 60hz center and 90hz on my surrounds. Should I have left them alone?


Xt go to 80. Xt32 depends on your speakers, amps, and how it sounds. If you speakers are full range and your amps are very very robust and you have xt 32 and your main speakers have no placement issues raising room modes, then lower xover works fine.


----------



## JBrax

jmschnur said:


> Xt go to 80. Xt32 depends on your speakers, amps, and how it sounds. If you speakers are full range and your amps are very very robust and you have xt 32 and your main speakers have no placement issues raising room modes, then lower xover works fine.


The advice being given is for the 709 which is XT.


----------



## jmschnur

JBrax said:


> The advice being given is for the 709 which is XT.


Sorry. I tried to make the info universal since I did not know who might read the note without that specifier.

XT use 80 hz xover e.g. 709
Xt 32: it depends see above e.g. Integra 80.2


----------



## JBrax

jmschnur said:


> Sorry. I tried to make the info universal since I did not who might read the note without that specifier.
> 
> XT use 80 hz xover e.g. 709
> Xt 32: it depends see above e.g. Integra 80.2


Ahhh, I understand. Sometimes while reading these posts I tend to over think things. I just want to make sure I'm getting the best possible sound from my gear.


----------



## boarderc577

I'm glad you asked. I'll change mine to 80 all around since I have the 709


----------



## tonyvdb

jmschnur said:


> Xt go to 80. Xt32 depends on your speakers, amps, and how it sounds. If you speakers are full range and your amps are very very robust and you have xt 32 and your main speakers have no placement issues raising room modes, then lower xover works fine.


I would love to know where you get this from? having XT or XT32 has no real barring on the crossover of the speakers. The crossover being higher (set to 80Hz) is advantages if you are using the 709s internal amps as this will release some of the load off of them and put more on the sub. However if your running speakers with good low end extension and for example your using an external amp to drive them then a lower crossover can be very useful.


----------



## jmschnur

tonyvdb said:


> I would love to know where you get this from? having XT or XT32 has no real barring on the crossover of the speakers. The crossover being higher (set to 80Hz) is advantages if you are using the 709s internal amps as this will release some of the load off of them and put more on the sub. However if your running speakers with good low end extension and for example your using an external amp to drive them then a lower crossover can be very useful.


Xt does not have the same high resolution filters for frequencies above the xover. So if you use xt with a lower xover you lose some advantages. Frequencies below 80 hz need a lot of tuning in general.

Xt 32 has excellent filters above the xover so this is not an issue .

I suggest you go to ask Audyssey and get Chris' opinion on this issue.


----------



## tonyvdb

It would be better to say that "as a general rule setting the crossover at 80Hz is a good idea" there are far to many variables at play to make that a firm statement. If you have a good room, with some treatment and decent speakers setting the crossover lower can work without compromising. I have an 805 with XT and my system readings with REW are very flat. I run all my speakers at 50Hz except my centre.


----------



## jmschnur

tonyvdb said:


> It would be better to say that "as a general rule setting the crossover at 80Hz is a good idea" there are far to many variables at play to make that a firm statement. If you have a good room, with some treatment and decent speakers setting the crossover lower can work without compromising. I have an 805 with XT and my system readings with REW are very flat. I run all my speakers at 50Hz except my centre.


Sure. Have you checked out how your system sounds at 80?

For most having the flexibility to move the sub to avoid room modes, while having to place the l,c,r speakers near the tv, plus the higher resolution filter below the crossover, plus the lower load on the main amp lead in most situations to a xover close to 80 hz in XT audyssey systems being optimal. The quality of the sub or subs is also a factor. 

XT32 has high resolution filters above and below the xover which can lead to different solutions to optimization.

There are always exceptions to any general rule.


----------



## tonyvdb

The other issue I see here is that your saying to change what Audyssey has already chosen during its initial tests? If I was to leave Audyssey at what it wants, it sets my mains at full and my surrounds at 40Hz by changing that to anything else how do you figure the "filters" that it applied make any difference weather you go to 80Hz or another stetting?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

tonyvdb said:


> It would be better to say that "as a general rule setting the crossover at 80Hz is a good idea" there are far to many variables at play to make that a firm statement.


I would have stopped there. The very observation that "there are far to many variables at play to make that a firm statement" leaves us at the threshold of specific solutions for specific situations.


----------



## JBrax

Tony,
So with my front speakers rated down to 33hz and my center rated at I believe 57hz do you think it would sound better at say 60 instead of 80? I guess I should probably just try it and see how it sounds.


----------



## tonyvdb

With your mains I personally would set it to 50Hz and your centre to 80Hz You dont want to get to close to the speakers lowest capabilities as remember the crossover is not a brick wall, its a slope.
Yes, try several different settings and see what sounds best.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> With your mains I personally would set it to 50Hz and your centre to 80Hz You dont want to get to close to the speakers lowest capabilities as remember the crossover is not a brick wall, its a slope.
> Yes, try several different settings and see what sounds best.


Ok, I think I'll give it a shot when I get home. There wouldn't be a need to re-run Audyssey correct?


----------



## tonyvdb

No, no need to re run Audyessey. If you did it would just reset your crossovers again to where they were.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> No, no need to re run Audyessey. If you did it would just reset your crossovers again to where they were.


Alrighty then. Thanks Tony.


----------



## jmschnur

Kal Rubinson said:


> I would have stopped there. The very observation that "there are far to many variables at play to make that a firm statement" leaves us at the threshold of specific solutions for specific situations.


I think it is useful to describe how those different factors can lead to different optimizations. I did so in an earlier posting.

Still: For most situations 80 hz is the place to start for Audyssey XT; ego and speaker pride are not factors to be conisdered in the optimization process.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

jmschnur said:


> I think it is useful to describe how those different factors can lead to different optimizations. I did so in an earlier posting.


And so did I.



> Still: For most situations 80 hz is the place to start for Audyssey XT; ego and speaker pride are not factors to be conisdered in the optimization process.


Of course but there are no brickwall filters for those. :sarcastic:


----------



## tonyvdb

jmschnur said:


> Still: For most situations 80 hz is the place to start for Audyssey XT; ego and speaker pride are not factors to be conisdered in the optimization process.


If that was the case then Audyssey should just have made that a default setting and not set it to what is the ideal crossover for that particular setup. Audyssey is not making guesses there is a reason that it picks these crossover settings. To just assume that 80Hz is where everyone is to set them at is incorrect.


----------



## MikeBiker

tonyvdb said:


> If that was the case then Audyssey should just have made that a default setting and not set it to what is the ideal crossover for that particular setup. Audyssey is not making guesses there is a reason that it picks these crossover settings. To just assume that 80Hz is where everyone is to set them at is incorrect.


According to Audyssey, the Audyssey product does not set the crossovers. Your AVR is setting the crossover. 



> Audyssey doesn't set crossovers in any product. It finds the low frequency roll off point of your speakers and reports that to the AVR. Every manufacturer uses that information differently. In your product, speakers found to roll off below 40 Hz are set by Onkyo to Full Range (i.e. with no crossover to the sub). That means that bass will not be redirected to the sub. Audyssey recommends that if you have a sub you should set crossovers for all your speakers. I would suggest starting with 80 Hz. I wrote much more on this topic here: http://www.audyssey.com/blog/2009/05/small-vs-large/


----------



## jmschnur

From the AVS Audyssey forum kbarnes. The Audyssey setup guide has a nice section of how xovers are chosen. It is very important to read the guide for a good calibration

"There are various good reasons to use a XO of 80Hz or thereabouts:

1. By doing so, you will relieve the strain on the main speakers from trying to reproduce very low frequencies. This can help the speakers perform better in the mid and higher frequencies.

2. By doing so you also relieve the considerable strain on the amplifier that it experiences when trying to produce very high SPLs at very low frequencies, such as often found in movie content. It takes simply huge amounts of amplifier power to generate 105 dB at 20Hz or even lower - the amp in the subwoofer has been designed in conjunction with the subwoofer itself to drive the speaker to those levels at those frequencies. By handing off these frequencies to the sub, it greatly eases the strain on your AVR or external amplifier and this will have a beneficial effect on the way it drives the other speakers in the system.

3. By using a dedicated sub (or subs) to produce the low bass, you are also able to place the sub/s in the optimum room position wrt to room modes. Front speakers have to be positioned for imaging and the best place for a bass speaker is not usually the best place for imaging. By crossing over to a sub at 80Hz, you can place the main speakers in the best place and also the sub in the best place too.

4. If you have Audyssey XT or MUltEQ, the filter resolution for the bass frequencies is much higher than it is for the satellites, so handing more of the frequencies off to the sub lets you benefit from that greater filter resolution over a wider range of frequencies. With XT32, the filter resolution for the sub is the same as for the satellites, so that consideration doesn’t apply to anyone fortunate enough to have XT32. "
"

and from the guide

"Vll. After Calibration
A. Raise the speaker crossover settings, if desired.
1. Raising the crossover frequency from the calibrated setting does not affect the channel
correction implemented by Audyssey.
2. Lowering the crossover frequency from the calibrated setting is not recommended.
a. Audyssey will not provide conection to the satellite speakers lower than the
frequency it measures as the -3 dB point.
3. Audyssey recommends that all speakers be set to "Small" (i.e. not Full Band) by selecting
a crossover frequency. This will re-direct the frequencies below the crossover point to the
subwoofer, resulting in improved headroom for the main amplifier and 8x higher MultEQ
fi lter resolution in the subwoofer channel (e.g. flatter bass).
a. Setting the speakers to "Small" with a 60Hz-80 Hz crossover is a good starting
point, assuming the post-calibration crossover setting is 60 Hz or lower."


----------



## JBrax

After much trial and error I must say 80hz all around sounds best on my setup. After Armageddon and Live Free or Die Hard and hours of adjustments I settled on 80hz as my magic number.


----------



## D Bone

Dolby Volume, with Half Mode & Volume Leveler OFF, will solve the OP's issue. Dolby Volume, to me, is a much better choice than Audyssey's Dynamic Volume.


----------

